# Valentine's Day



## momma2chix (Feb 7, 2006)

DH and I are going to hang out with a few of our friends. We're meeting at 8 pm after dinner on our own. I'd like something to bring something light. And I'd like it to be romantic/classy or at least not 'buffalo wings' as DH suggested. Any ideas for something fairly simple and inexpensive? I am thinking about this brie and raspberry pizza, IDK... Thanks for any thoughts/suggestions.


----------



## amber (Feb 7, 2006)

If you scroll down on this forum, there is a recipe for "scallop appetizer" posted by luckytrim.  I think that sounds good and light.  A white wine would be nice with that.  Speaking of brie, thats really good baked and served with crusty, lighty toasted french bread.  Chocolate covered strawberries and cherries would be yummy too!


----------



## abjcooking (Feb 8, 2006)

The raspberry pizza sounds incredible.

Here are just a few ideas you can work with

*Salmon Pate Appetizer*
8oz. cream cheese
1t. horseradish
1T. lemon juice
1 cup smoked salmon
2 t. minced onion, pat to remove extra juice
1 1/2 T. fresh parsley

Mix all together.  Garnish with parsley sprigs and serve with crackers or rye

*Dessert Bruchetta*
on toast add ricotta and marmalade of choice

*Mini Bacon Date Bites*
1 pkg. pitted dates
1lb. bacon
toothpicks

Wrap 1/3 slice pacon around date and secure with toothpicks
Broil until bacon is crisp

*Crab Wontons served with a pineapple or raspberry pepper jelly*

*Marmalade and cream cheese crostada*
Make a crostada crust and cool. then blend together 8oz. cream cheese, 1 cup mascarpone cheese, 1/2 plus 1 t. sugar.  Spread on cool crust.  Top with marmalade and toasted almonds.


----------



## momma2chix (Feb 8, 2006)

Ooohh, ty!!


----------

